# My dog ate goat's milk soap!



## Tapsmom (Mar 3, 2013)

My dog ate a bar of goat's milk soap yesterday. I touched base with the person that made it and she said it contained about 1 oz of lye.  I know the other ingredients are ok. I was just unsure about the toxicity of the lye.  Does anyone know?  We weren't sure and couldn't find an answer.  So we had him vomit it out to be safe.  He had just eaten it so we know it hadn't gotten into his bloodstream.  Since we do intend to make goat milk soap ourselves in a few months I figured I would ask if anyone knew the answer here.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 3, 2013)

My gut tells me if the soap was cured then the lye should be non-toxic. Kids used to get their mouths washed out with soap all the time and there is a heck of a lot more chemicals in that soap than there is in the homemade goat's milk soap. I am pretty sure that once the lye and the oils complete the saponification there would be no real damage from eating it, other than they might get sick from injecting a bunch of oils and the fragraces.

Most bars of soap with have about 1/2 oz of lye.


----------



## Tapsmom (Mar 4, 2013)

The soaps also had goat milk, oatmeal, honey, and cocnut oil so I wasn"t worried about the rest.  I knew it was probably ok, but I didn't want to chance being wrong and have a really sick dog.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Our dog ate lots of soap.  He would just pee bubbles for a couple days.   Seriously.   Sometimes depending on how much he ate he had bubbles out of both parts of his back end but that was it.


----------



## Tapsmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks SuburbanFarm Chic  The soap smells tasty so I am sure it will happen again at some point and I wanted to be prepared.  I figured it was probably OK since the lye had been cooked in..but I erred on the side of caution.  He is a good puppy..but he IS a puppy lol


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine eat lots of soap, unfortunately. They steal it from the tub, the curing areas, anywhere. While most times they only chew on it till they realize it it doesn't taste good, the times they've actually eaten whole bars have not caused any issues. Worst thing there is the bubble guts, if any.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 28, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Our dog ate lots of soap.  He would just pee bubbles for a couple days.   Seriously.   Sometimes depending on how much he ate he had bubbles out of both parts of his back end but that was it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2013)

dog said:
			
		

> I'm forever pee'ing bubbles.....


----------

